# I'll share costs-Orange beach



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

Salmon/walleye fisherman from Michigan, was firstmate on MI charters and own a 23 footer now. Looking to share costs/gas on either inshore or offshore in the Orange beach area or near..first week of April. you can email me to: tis(at)freeway.net Thanks.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I may be working up a trip 1st part of April, ! Where are you in OB ? I'm at Cotton Bayou


----------



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

SeaChase condos 25240 Perdido Beach Boulevard


----------



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

I also have two 16 year olds that like to fish and that may be a consideration and/or my father as well, but it can just be me as well if only 1 person, of course the boys but they might be too busy chasing girls too!! Thanks for any considerations.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> I also have two 16 year olds that like to fish and that may be a consideration and/or my father as well, but it can just be me as well if only 1 person, of course the boys but they might be too busy chasing girls too!! Thanks for any considerations.


Damn, wish I was still 16 I'd hang out with your sons.


----------



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

amarcafina, I rec'd your PM but not sure if you are geting mine!?!? Please email me if necc. tis(at) freeway.net


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going in the morning " Sat " going 27 or so miles out looking for legal grouper , mingo's etc. and of course Cobia . Cost should be 60 -70 bucks a person if i can get 4 on board. PM me if interested !


----------



## beer and nuts (Apr 11, 2010)

Had a great time with amarcafina aboard his boat for two days bottom fishing and some trolling. Caught a good bunch of bottom feeders and lost some heavy fish as well. A knowlegdable gentleman all-around. Thanks for the great time.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

beer and nuts said:


> Had a great time with amarcafina aboard his boat for two days bottom fishing and some trolling. Caught a good bunch of bottom feeders and lost some heavy fish as well. A knowlegdable gentleman all-around. Thanks for the great time.


Thanks Scott, I always like to take a good group of guys and the boys did great ! Nice meeting your Dad , a nice man who seems to just enjoy being on the water !
Good trip , I enjoyed ya on board !!!
Alan


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh I ready for another trip if anyone wants to go ???


----------

